# Saga continues and a rant



## housewife (Mar 16, 2006)

So the new Dr in London is sick, he will not be back till the first of the year. His cover guy didn't get all my test results so I drove there killed 40 buck in gas and hours of time for not! He gives me more tests and tells me to start taking 8000iu of Vit D, excercise, quite smoking and eat health. I don't really eat... I do try and remember but it's hard. I can't find any thing about taking the vit D all at once or how long after the NDT. So unless one of you guys say different I'm taking it all mid day.


I got copies of my missing test results from my Internal med guy. He had said everything was fine but cholesteral :umno: What he must of ment to say is everything he cares about was fine! :shrug:

My RDW is above ref range, Vit D is very low, Vit A is low, anti-thyroid peroxidas is high, Gama-glutamyltransferase is low, ferritin low and my Magnesium-RBC is low. I really really didn't want to be a Doc when I grew up!!! :hair This is truly crazy!!! So I have to wait till end nov to see the new new guy heres hoping he will say something that will make sence. I thought brain fog was bad but this is truly driving me to drink... seeing as I'm allergic to drink now I have to find someone to drink for me :happy2:... lucky me I'm always the driver!

I'm sure it will all work out but darn I barly know what I'm talking about with all the blood work. I didn't take chem for a reason! YUK!! :hair

Thanks for the rant time and any ideas, comments or sujestions would be great.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

Ok.. this is an easy one.
You are in a vicious cycle here.
Your thyroid isn't doing it's job.
And one of the associated things is lack of appetite, so you don't eat.
One of the main causes is low minerals in the system.
Our modern diets are low on minerals and our water, preservatives etc.. inhibit the body from absorbing minerals as well as it could.
Magnesium is a big one for proper thyroid production.
Even the liver function panel is indicative of a thyroid problem that has gone on too long.
I know.. I was there. Only worse. I was jaundiced.
And brain fog?! I went to the doctor when I couldn't remember where I lived or which side of the road to drive on etc..
They put me on Synthroid etc.. meh.

So I looked into alternatives, studied about it and found something that works well for me. And now I have found a better alternative..http://www.vitacost.com/vitacost-thyroid-complex-with-l-tyrosine

For 20+ years I have been using this formula from various companies.(there I just took my 3 for the AM)
After I stopped the Synthroid (which is horrible for your body and actually perpetuates teh problem by replacing the lost bio-chemicals instead of prompting your body to produce it's own) and my blood work came back perfect. All in balance.

Wht this does is prompt your body to work properly. It has all of the goodies needed for your glands to get back into gear.
The magnesium, L-Tyrosine etc.. good stuff.
The one thing that you will notice first is appetite. Your stomach will growl with hunger. You need to eat shortly after you take it. And oddly, you will find that you hunger for good food.. greens and salads, pure proteins like eggs etc.. and carbs will seem kind of gross. This is good!
Your energy will go up, your brain fog will lift and you will sleep better with more rest. You probably sleep a lot now, but you are tired. Yeah.. that will all go.
Your GGT will even out, as will your iron levels (the RDW and ferritin).

I am not a doctor or an expert, just a person who has BTDT.
And this was how I found to fix it all.
I stopped taking my thyroid stuff for several years for some weird reason.
I got back on it a while back. Whew! Much better.
My skin is soft and not as dry, my hair is soft and shiny, my nails are hard again, I have appetite and energy and stamina, I have lost weight.. all of the good things.

And I know a couple of people who have given this stuff a go and have been thrilled.
Lots of chatter about how much better they feel.

Just food for thought.
And if not this, then definitely need to schedule meals..good meals.
Veggies, greens and simple proteins etc.. to ease your symptoms and start evening out your blood work.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

If you aren't eating properly a multi-vitamin with iron might help. Won't hurt at any rate. And you'll still need a vit D3 supplement, not very much of it in those multi's. I take a multi in the morning and a 5000iu D3 supplement before bed.

There are a lot of doctors that don't believe your vitamin levels being out of whack will interfere with how you feel. Why should they tell you to just take a vitamin every day when they can keep you coming back for more tests and giving them the chance to write more prescriptions for you?


----------



## housewife (Mar 16, 2006)

Chickenista Oh thank you!! 

In brain fog I alowed my evil GP to put me on Crestor... I've been off it almost 2 years now but I still can feel it pulling me down some days. Even with out eating I managed to gain 60 pounds on that stuff... I'm way too short to carry this much weight!! Unless someone has BTDT it is really hard to explain all this. Telling someone you are not eating enough to keep a hamster alive and gaining is not believable. I feel much better on the NDT but on days I feel good I push myself caues I'm so far behind. Then I have a bad day or 3. As you said a vicious cycle here. 

I just read that thyroid controls digestion! I remember when I was like 8 telling the dr about my weird stomic and he told me that was imposible. It is really starting to sound like I've been having thyroid problems my whole life!! 

Thanks for the info and the understanding. I was feeling very frustrated and stupid.

I'm making notes to ask the guy in London and will have copies of all tests with me. While he was on about exercise he asked what I expected from him. Of course the answer came to me much later in the day. A cuz has Hashimotos so I need to know if I do and if I do the odds that my kids do. Good thing my brain is working better. I'm looking forward to being human again!


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

Your thyroid controls many, many things.
It is a main part of your glandular system.'
So.. all of the hormones that you need come from your glandular system.
The hormones that control the enzymes that aid with digestion among them.
And yes... you can eat 1 piece of lettuce a day and gain weight.
Your body thinks it is living in an area with no food and it had better hang on to every bit of sugar and fat that it can. And add in an off kilter thyroid to that and your metabolism is at a steady nil.
Your heart is slower, your energy lower etc..

It also controls the amount of oxygen carried in your blood. That is the brain fog. You aren't getting enough oxygen to your brain. Think about it. That's horrible.
And you aren't getting enough oxygen to your muscles, thus the tired, heavy feeling. And not enough to your organs.
It isn't just the lack of nutrients from poor eating habits, it is low oxygen.

You really can feel better.


----------



## haley1 (Aug 15, 2012)

If you have thyroid test done tell them to do "free t3 " and "free t4" tests, most of the times they only do a tsh which is not accurate


----------



## housewife (Mar 16, 2006)

Danaus29 said:


> There are a lot of doctors that don't believe your vitamin levels being out of whack will interfere with how you feel. Why should they tell you to just take a vitamin every day when they can keep you coming back for more tests and giving them the chance to write more prescriptions for you?


Yea I some times feel like a cash cow to my internal med guy. I've been seeing him 4 times a year since 1999 and I'm still having big problems. Then new Dr in London is a GP and Naturalpath. I had never even heard of some of the stuff he ordered!!

Chickenista I never even thought of oxygen!!! I do know if I were moving any slower somedays I could be going back wards!! 

haley1 My TSH is actually a little low free T4 and T3 are with in ref range. The NDT has been great for that now just need to get the rest in balance and I will be human!!!


----------



## Whisperwindkat (May 28, 2009)

I agree with a lot of what Chickenista said. I have fought thyroid issues for the past 20 years and all the doctors have told me that my thyroid is fine, everything within normal range. However, if you look at the history that normal range has changed over and over and over since the 1960s. Also, TSH is only a measure of pituitary function...not thyroid function. Like chickenista said the thyroid affects everything else. If your thyroid is not functioning it is putting extra stress on the adrenal glands and leads to adrenal fatigue. These two in turn can affect estrogen levels and lead to estrogen dominance. The endocrine system is like a line of dominoes, once one starts to fail the others fall right behind it. I highly recommend reading Stopthethyroidmadness. That website saved my life. I was practically nonfunctioning and all I got from the doctors was "must be chronic fatigue". My weight just kept shooting up uncontrollably, no matter what I did foodwise. I was taking 3-4 naps a day and still sleeping 9 hours at night and even with that I was barely functioning during the day. A trip to the grocery store would wipe me out for the rest of the day. Really read that website, you really have to take control of this issue since most doctors only go by "numbers" and refuse to look at symptoms. Blessings, Kat


----------



## Westexas (Apr 10, 2013)

Good points, all of you. I am finding so many vitamin and mineral deficiencies in many of my patients (I am a Family Doctor for 24 yrs) - esp. Vit D, magnesium, B12 - and these are just the ones we commonly test. Makes you think there is not much in the soil any more to get into our food, or the chemicals in the food are blocking absorption, or not enough good bacteria in the gut, etc. Our diets and lifestyles are seriously out of whack, for sure!


----------



## housewife (Mar 16, 2006)

Wishperwindkat Stopthethyroidmadness is one of my fav sites. It was as I was reading it that I realized that I had to do something and I could. I had become a moody, cranky, crazy person. I was getting good results on my blood test but felt worst than death. Half my friends and family think I'm a lazy secretive eater hypocondreac (sp) cause there is now way I could gain on just that. No one understands when you say "I'm too tired to go to bed". Everyone here has been great about talking me through my melt downs. Knowing that other people have made it through the madness is a great help too.

chickenista I found a place up here that sells the L-Tyrosine. I will be asking him about it as well as a few other things.

Westexas so nice to hear a Doc that checks out vit and listens to people! Very rare these days.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

http://www.vitacost.com/vitacost-thyroid-complex-with-l-tyrosine

This really is the best deal going.
It is more than just the L-Tyrosine.. it is the formula of all of the above.
You can find the same formula under different comapny names in all of the health food stores, but it will cost 3 times as much and if you try to buy all of the components, you will go broke.

I take a little more than what the bottle says, but I tested to find what works best for me.
The dosage reccommended on all of the bottles of stuff are for maintenance for normal thyroids.. find what works to balance you out.


----------



## CenTexJenn (Nov 25, 2013)

This all sounds frighteningly like me!! Blood work always comes back with the doctor saying it's "fine", says my thyroid tests "fine", my adrenals test "fine", blah, blah, blah but they don't know what ISN'T fine to be making me so exhausted! I literally had to stop working because it was all I could do to drag myself to work and do nothing, and I mean NOTHING, else. I can hardly eat yet I've gained 60 lbs somehow which I really see and feel on a tiny 5'1" frame that's been used to being 100 lbs total my whole life. Doc says I'm a little low on iron and B12 so I supplement it for a month with no change whatsoever. Doc puts me on B12 shots and an all new depression med saying she just thinks the depression meds I've been on for years aren't working and I'm just depressed. Nothing, not even a tiny blip of difference.

I'm so scared by now to get my hopes up but I ordered that stuff you suggest, Chickenista. For less than $10 a month I figure what have I got to LOSE by trying it?


----------



## housewife (Mar 16, 2006)

CenTexJenn 

If you irons are off then you can't convert T4 to T3. That isn't good. If you can get a copy of your blood work check to see what was tested. If they just tested TSH ask for the Free T4 and T3 to be tested. Check out stop the thyroid madness it's a great site.

Drs don't know everything if you feel "yukky" keep pushing. It is after all your body and you do know things about it. There are lots of people around here that will help you along the way


----------



## SimplerTimez (Jan 20, 2008)

I'd really like to support chickenista's recommendation for the L-tyrosine mix supplement. While I did not use Vitacost's formula (I wanted to have the bottle in hand to read it) so I went with Gaia's similar product. I'll try Vitacost's version next time. 

My recent physical came through fantastic, no obvious signs of anything amiss - but I felt 'off'. This supplement has done wonders, and I'm also supplementing with sublingual B-12 now in addition too. 

I really appreciate chickenista's repeated harping on this inexpensive mood-improver 

~ST


----------



## galfriend (Nov 19, 2004)

Glad to hear it's working for you. I just got me a bottle with same ingredients + (paid more) and started mine today. Going to order from vitacost in a couple of weeks.

Can hardly wait to feel better.

Thanks for posting and updating and Thank-you chickenista!


----------



## DesertDance (Apr 22, 2010)

I do take thyroid medication regularly, and when I told the doctor I am still so tired, I dream I can't find a place to sleep, or I find one and it's on a curb somewhere (dreams).. They found I am anemic, put me on B-12 shots and it did the trick! I am no longer exhausted all day. You can take B-12 in tablet form, under your tongue too.


----------

